
Taking a pubsub message broker approach to logging - fanf2
https://blog.rapid7.com/2018/01/16/taking-a-message-based-approach-to-logging/
======
akamaozu
I think the author did a very good job of describing message-based
architecture's benefits and the options available.

I've been a huge fan of message-based architecture for years yet there was
still a number of things for me to learn from this.

An example is "a message should be self-describing". Its something I
instinctively do, but if asked about I'd never mention.

Good piece. Thanks for sharing!

------
dozzie
So you have basically found out that one could log structured data and use
message routers to pass these logs around? Well, congratulations, better late
than never. The industry uses that for many years now.

